# Whoops



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Was servicing a non-operational bolted pressure switch on Thursday, I had just disassembled the operator and was trying to free up the movable contacts (they were locked to the stationary blades due to dirt and dried lubricant). The movable contacts suddenly moved and my little finger was in the way. Hurt and ripped the nail from under the cuticle. Four Band-Aids and some electrical tape allowed me to finish what I started and then off to the hospital, they had to pull the cuticle over the nail. My finger is really swollen. But they tell me I will live, quite a few people were upset about the prognoses.


I did not know that had I left it over the cuticle the cuticle would seal to the skin and no more nail. Any way it really does not look that bad and for some reason barely hurt, the lack of pain really worried me as I have hurt fingers before and DAMN that hurts.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Finger injuries suck! Be careful, they're your livelihood!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I lost a thumb nail once when I was 6 smashed my finger in a car door. That was not fun


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have cut off three finger tips (two different accidents), cut all the tendons and nerves to my thumb, ripped off another nail. Four fingers to go and a brand new tetanus shot good for a few more years.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> I have cut off three finger tips (two different accidents), cut all the tendons and nerves to my thumb, ripped off another nail. Four fingers to go and a brand new tetanus shot good for a few more years.


Well you may not have any fingers or hands left but at least you won't get tetanus :blink:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Well you may not have any fingers or hands left but at least you won't get tetanus :blink:


After I got second degree burns on both hands (battery blew up), my hand doctor told me next find someone else he couldn’t deal with me anymore.


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

I lost all feeling to my thunb and first two fingers of my left hand when I pinched a nerve in my neck. It's benn three years now and I have figured out how to work around it. Mafes it hard to start a screw with the left hand! Doc says even with surgery the feeling will not come back.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> After I got second degree burns on both hands (battery blew up)...


 Oi! How'd that happen? I hate doing battery banks. There's no bummer quite like the prospect of getting sprayed by acid.

-John


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> There's no bummer quite like the prospect of getting sprayed by acid.


That's what all my ex-girlfriends used to say when I propositioned them. Huh.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Back in my younger days as a Air Force medic I use to assisted a good finger surgeon. Tuft fractures were always fun. We would take the nail off, debride the broken bone fragments, then sew the nail back down to keep crap out of the wound and it helped to splint the injury.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

lotta nerves in the 'ol metacarpals.....~CS~


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

brain we need pics.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I hit my middle finger with a hammer in February and that hurt like a son of a b1tch. Get well soon. Hopefully you had some sexy nurses to look at.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I hit my middle finger with a hammer in February and that hurt like a son of a b1tch. Get well soon. Hopefully you had some sexy nurses to look at.


 Have you been to a hospital lately? I swear to god, 90% of their curative power comes from all the hotness of all the nurses walking around. I felt better just walking in the door.

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Have you been to a hospital lately? I swear to god, 90% of their curative power comes from all the hotness of all the nurses walking around. I felt better just walking in the door.
> 
> -John


I figure you don't have much eye candy where you work. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I figure you don't have much eye candy where you work. :laughing:


 What's the opposite of eye candy? Eye sand? Eye bleach? Because my job has tons of one of those.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> Have you been to a hospital lately? I swear to god, 90% of their curative power comes from all the hotness of all the nurses walking around. I felt better just walking in the door.
> 
> -John


That is the best place to work,.

Of course not much work will get done..:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> I have cut off three finger tips (two different accidents), cut all the tendons and nerves to my thumb, ripped off another nail. Four fingers to go and a brand new tetanus shot good for a few more years.


Not to be disrespectful, but are you sure you're in the right line of work?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> What's the opposite of eye candy? Eye sand? Eye bleach? Because my job has tons of one of those.
> 
> -John


We often work in expensive malls .... err I mean "Lifestyle Centers" apparently many good looking women have nothing to do during the work week but to dress hot and shop.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

BBQ said:


> We often work in expensive malls .... err I mean "Lifestyle Centers" apparently many good looking women have nothing to do during the work week but to dress hot and shop.


 

......and 99% of them Can't Understand Normal Thinking


I'd rather sit streamside fishing


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

The malls i work in are over run by seasoned citizens doing the morning walk. We did a Gap store and the GC put a small window in the plywood covering the entrance just so they could peek inside.


----------

